# Hunting clothes locker.



## NYBowNut (Feb 13, 2011)

I decided to make a better storage solution for all my hunting clothes...


----------



## bowhntr26 (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks great congrats


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

I like that. Not sure Id leave boots in there too though. Maybe a separate locker for boots?


----------



## NYBowNut (Feb 13, 2011)

Hoythews71 said:


> I like that. Not sure Id leave boots in there too though. Maybe a separate locker for boots?


Yeah, I wasn't sure about that either but they get scent powder before they go in there. I think it'll be okay.


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

Do they end up smelling like plywood?


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice! Good job on that one....:thumbs_up


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

Keep spraying that stuff with scent away or dead down wind...Keep it from smelling all ply woody...


----------



## Scott D. (Aug 9, 2010)

Line that sucker with ceader, just like a closet.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Cedar would be great! Natural insect protection as well. I wouldn't want to slip into a spider farm. Looks like you built a perfect brown recluse environment.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

OH man I didn't even think about spiders....Whew, yea I would be putting some cedar lining in that bad boy. I don't play with no brown recluse....no way jose...


----------



## NYBowNut (Feb 13, 2011)

I bought a ozone generator that got mounted to the ceiling of the locker. Even the plywood doesn't smell like plywood. There's vent holes that are covered with fine screen to keep the crawlys out and the door is even gasketed to them out too. I hate bugs...especially spiders.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

I just moved to Texas from New Jersey last month, well took my dog to the vet last week and he suggested a RATTLESNAKE immunization. Had no clue there was such a thing. Needless to say he's getting that next week, and i'm with you, I hate spiders as well..s well as anything poisonous. Good luck, nice idea.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Spiders and snakes, oh my! JK! I need some contraption like that because I have way too much gear.


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

That pretty neat, Giving me some ideas now!


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## NYBowNut (Feb 13, 2011)

I used 1/2" AC plywood with 1.5"x1.5" framing inside. The inside dimensions are 30"x30"x 47". $7" because it had a specific area it had to fit in. I basicall measured my hunting coat hanging on a hanger.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Great idea!


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah Ive had the same idea as that as well.I was thinking more of a stand up one with some shelves on the bottom.I was thinking of making mine pretty large though so I could fit alot more of my accessory stuff too that I never seem to fine when I need it.I was thinking of doing it like 6ft tall and 4ft wide with partition in the middle and so on.


----------



## NYBowNut (Feb 13, 2011)

I would've loved to be able to build one that big. That's called a wardrobe.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

look like a good setup .. cedar would be a nice add - imo


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd need 4 of those.

Great idea


----------

